# How bad are new Schwinns



## Uniblab (Apr 28, 2012)

While I'm disgusted with the fact that bicycle shaped contraptions are made by Chinese owned former American brand names such as Schwinn I can't help but wonder how miserable they truly are. 

Of course they pale in comparison with ones built in the US but taken on their own merits how poor are they? Found a year old Riverside (7 speed) for sale by a private party for under $100. I'd never buy one brand new as I don't want to support either Wally Whirled or the Chinese army (which masquerades as private industry) but buying from an individual is different, at least in my eyes (bloodshot and crossed though they may be)

Can't help but wonder how cheesy the "alloy" wheels are (code for aluminum) and other dubious things such as the derailleur. Good looking rig though as it has the classic cruiser look and even a rear rack. Thanks


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2012)

The Chinese are probably the largest users of bikes in the world.They make Schwinns but they dont ride them.they ship the junk to the U.S.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 28, 2012)

Hate to say it but that makes them appear smarter than us, at least in this instance.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 28, 2012)

I avoid buying foreign as much as feasibly possible.  That alone had me walking out of Wally and Sears when searching for our first family bikes, and that alone entered me into the great world of vintage bikes!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to guess that the Chinese Schwinns can't be as bad as the old ones, but I wouldn't say that would be too hard to achieve.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh krap, I foresee some mushroom clouds a-brewin' on this thread LOL


----------



## Boris (Apr 28, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm going to guess that the Chinese Schwinns can't be as bad as the old ones, but I wouldn't say that would be too hard to achieve.




And you say I'M a trouble maker??? Oh, that's right, you also said it takes one to know one.


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2012)

here comes the anti Schwinn army out to get Ignaz for setting the standard. Dave try not to screw up this thread like you did on the NBHAA one.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 28, 2012)

If you tramps don't behave I'll tell Leon on ya. Then the feces will really hit the air mover.


----------



## how (Apr 28, 2012)

Schwinn quality is confusing,,,they make some very good bikes,,and some of the crappiest crap ever. I think it is a mistake,,,people get confused when they go to a bike shop and there are some high priced quality Schwinn bikes then they see 125 dollar Schwinn crap at Walmart.

Some craigslist bike flippers take advantage of this confusion,,I quite often see Schwinn bikes made in the last three years and sold at Walmart for 99 dollars like the Jaguar,,for prices as high as 250 dollars and the bike is real crap.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 28, 2012)

You raise a very good point (stop staring at the top of my head!). If you go to Schwinn's website they offer some quality(?) bikes in the $500 range which apparently are sold through independent dealers and NOT the mass merchandisers. On the other hand, the ones they distribute through Wally etc are, shall we say, lacking in comparison.

Typical greed, they're lessening the reputation while riding on it...oh the irony.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 29, 2012)

What I find odd is that some of these cheaply built Schwinns come with high end components, Suntour drive trains and forks. I don't much follow modern bikes but I know Suntour was top quality as late as the 80s, have they gone to the dogs too?


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2012)

The anti Schwinners have been quiet.Thats right,they dont come on this part of the forum.If you posted this on General Discussion an old battle would have erupted again.I have seen some quality Schwinns at lbs and some real junk from the big box stores.


----------



## MartyW (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a guy that works for me who bought a Schwinn 5 speed Jaguar and uses it to ride in a local park in the evenings he rides about twenty miles a week and has had no problems in the year that he has had it.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 29, 2012)

Sun Tour like Schwinn is now a name only.  They went out of business in the US in the early 1990s.  If you pay money for a new Schwinn they can be good bikes.  I have a 2006 Madison and have been very happy with it and put a lot of miles on it.  I also have two of the Wally World Varsitys and the basic bike is not bad.  Bought one new on closeout for $125 (about $240 list price) and the other on CL for $30.  The original tires and handle bar tape was junk on the Varsity but those are easily replaced and I consider that normal wear out items.  The second $30 varsity I have played with and added many upgraded components including Shimano Ultegra derailleurs and 105 brakes.  It still has the original wheels and shifters and for me 7 speeds in the back is enough.  I have gotten to like the SIS shifters used on the bike.  I think for the money it was a good bike and certainly a better bike than the original bike.  Before you get MAD I have several of the Varsity, Continental, Sprint EF series in my collection.  Roger


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2012)

To be fair I have to say that the people that I know that own the big box store Schwinns have had good luck with them.They are not great quality but hold up well for the type of riding my friends do.They are very low mileage riders who are gentle with their bikes. I think you have to decide what type of riding you will do when buying a new bike.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 29, 2012)

I've dealt with both tiers of the new Schwinns.  The bike shop ones are solid and are as good as other bikes in their price range.  

The department store ones are pretty cheesy, but they still tend to be better than the other department store bikes.  I haven't looked closely at the cheap ones recently, but the mountain bikes have alloy hubs (as opposed to the cheap-o pressed steel hubs on many other brands) and alloy hoops instead of painted steel hoops.  The department store Schwinns are adequate, and a step up from most other cheap bikes, and look like they will be servicable down the road. Still, you get what you pay for.  The dept store Schwinns are lots better than the Huffy bikes and Magnas and all the other fancy stickered scrap metal.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## snickle (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a buddy who bought a nice new schwinn cruiser, you know, the ones with the beer holders and such, and I really wanted one just like it. Then one day he took it to the beach, jumped off of a curb to reenact his youthful years, and the damn back rim bent nearly in 2. That sealed the deal for me, and here I am.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 29, 2012)

There were also some pretty neat catastrophic failures of the dept store Schwinns pictured on one of the motorized bike forums.  Given, you'd have to be a bit daft to motorize _any_ cheap bike, and the Schwinns weren't the worst of the lot.  But one guy sheared the fork steer tube clean in half smacking a curb at like a 30 degree angle, think it was one of the Jaguars. He got what he paid for.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 29, 2012)

The bikes at those stores are good bikes which I am getting tired of this elitist bike snob junk, you get better bikes for less and about things breaking well stop doing things with them you shouldn't be doing anyways plus even a high priced bike can break if you like an idiot with them and the only bikes that should be higher & built completely strong are BMX & Mountain bikes so if those break then you can complain about bikes not being built right since they are the ony ones meant to take such abuses but Cruisers and road bikes should be left alone when your talking about them since they are meant for normal uses that don't invole crazy stunts.



No bike should cost $1000 or over unless it's collectible, rare & whatever, with bike shop bikes you get less than what you pay for.



The Huffy's, Schwinns and those bikes like the Thruster Fixie and those new Genesis 29ers plus a few more at Walmart, Kmart, Sears & Target are great bikes.



It also make people no better than those bike shops who only sell certain kinds of bikes that turns their noses up even at you collectible bikes & parts, beach cruisers and the Rat Rod bikes that some of you have.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies but I'm somewhat disheartened that this hasn't turned into a screamfest LOL

Seeing as how the reliability and durability of the shifter and wheels are a couple of my main concerns in general I now proffer the following drivel:

The Schwinn Riverside that I found has aluminum rims but have just came across a beach style Murray (yikes!) that has steel rims (and chrome fenders, 5 speed) for under $50!! So now my question has morphed into: is the Schwinn worth twice the money for 2 more gears? I doubt it and am not a fan of all these gears as there's more to go wrong and it makes for added fiddling while riding.

The brand of derailleur on the Schwinn is unlisted but it uses a SRAM shifter grip. The Murray comes with a V-Luxe derailleur which apparently is made by Suntour. 

I realize that in general Murrays are looked upon less favorably than Schwinn but seeing as how the mighty has fallen, perhaps the gap between them has closed up? Now let the sniveling begin! LOL


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 29, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> The bikes at those stores are good bikes which I am getting tired of this elitist bike snob junk, you get better bikes for less and about things breaking well stop doing things with them you shouldn't be doing anyways plus even a high priced bike can break if you like an idiot with them and the only bikes that should be higher & built completely strong are BMX & Mountain bikes so if those break then you can complain about bikes not being built right since they are the ony ones meant to take such abuses but Cruisers and road bikes should be left alone when your talking about them since they are meant for normal uses that don't invole crazy stunts.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> It also make people no better than those bike shops who only sell  certain kinds of bikes that turns their noses up even at you collectible  bikes & parts, beach cruisers and the Rat Rod bikes that some of  you have.




I'm far from an elitist, just that I am disgusted by the fact that American industry has sold out to the Chinese and I for one refuse to hand over my money to purchase their products new, even have a hard time purchasing used. The other part of this disgust is because of the junky nature of most everything made there, that's more salt in the wound. 

My style of riding is slightly more aggressive than comatose so no worries about breaking stuff due to jumps or slamming into things.

Those with snobbish attitudes are bungholes in my not so humble opinion and I'll tell them that to their face. This outlook only creates division in the hobby and strokes the ego of those with low self esteem...they seek validation of sorts by being member of a select group. Screw that noise...these are only bikes so go out and enjoy them for chrissakes.

And for the record, many bike shops in these parts are so super snooty they make Thurston Howell III look like a hippy.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 29, 2012)

I can agree with what you say, I guess you can say if it wasn't for the courts saying the Japanese bikes were not a threat to US bicycle production there might still be major American bike companies still around making new ones here in the US.


Tell you alittle something about me I like cars from the US, England, Italy, Germany and Australia although I do kind of like Kia's from South Korea but I just can't stand Japanese cars, their bikes are ok but of course if it wasn't for them some of the stuff from there we have for bikes like the 5 speeds we use.


I don't remember where it was but on tv once I heard some like our cars in Japan than they like their own, it's also not just in the US because I know a few guys from England & Australia say that they are losing because they have less products made in their own countries since stuff are being imported from Japan as well.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 29, 2012)

Being the anal a-hole that I am I made the rounds to the local WW, Seers, Gaymart, Tarjay etc to compare these 2 wheeled atrocities in the metallic flesh and here's what I found:

*FENDERS:* Tissue paper thin on the Schwinns, that explains the skidmarks. The front one defects greatly with very little effort, really cheap feeling. The Huffy almost feels substantial in comparison.

*WHEELS:* Schwinn spokes are about as thin as my grip on reality and would be better utilized as guitar strings. The Huffys are much better.

*SHIFTERS/BRAKES:* Couldn't find a cruiser model from either brand so equipped. Dang it.

*SEATS:* Although your mileage may vary but the butt comfort is somewhere between a Colonoscopy and an IRS audit.

Bottom line is that I don't have enough data to fully compare the two, and even with the shortcomings on the Schwinn it still "looks" nicer overall although I can't quite put my finger on why.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Bottom line is that I don't have enough data to fully compare the two, and even with the shortcomings on the Schwinn it still "looks" nicer overall although I can't quite put my finger on why.




Could it be the classic lines that Father Schwinn got right?  They will always set the standard for the classic bike look IMHO.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 29, 2012)

I hear ya but it seems to be more of a feeling from fit and finish than just styling.


----------



## MartyW (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe they were using Dbl Butted spokes over straight gauge spokes?

The fenders dont need to be real stiff just to stop road spray I can see them making them thinner for weight issues, I know that I got a couple old ballooners that feel like they weigh 80lbs.


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2012)

I think your trying to start a war Uniblab.There are two steps to starting an argument on line 
1:express an opinion.
2:wait


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 29, 2012)

Do not cross the line of death unless you are prepared for the consequences you infidel!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Schwinns made in the 30's, 40's, and 50's were the best bicycles ever made. 

There, I said it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 29, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> If you tramps don't behave I'll tell Leon on ya. Then the feces will really hit the air mover.




to you technical guys, that's when the defecation meets the oscillation! and you guys do know I'm kidding right?
Lawrence, I think there's a support group for victims of such types of indoctrination... I'll look into it for you.


----------



## how (Apr 30, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Thanks for all the replies but I'm somewhat disheartened that this hasn't turned into a screamfest LOL
> 
> I am with you, acrimony is a lot of fun (-:


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 30, 2012)

*hello*

i bought a schwinn   delmar with the  rar  rack not a  bad  bike  but i have a springer on  from a  schwinn  roxie   it  and a    3 speed enclosed schamano   coster reak
  rearend on it    and looking   for a  horn tank  cantiveler chucksoldbike s


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 30, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> I can agree with what you say, I guess you can say if it wasn't for the courts saying the Japanese bikes were not a threat to US bicycle production there might still be major American bike companies still around making new ones here in the US.
> 
> 
> Tell you alittle something about me I like cars from the US, England, Italy, Germany and Australia although I do kind of like Kia's from South Korea but I just can't stand Japanese cars, their bikes are ok but of course if it wasn't for them some of the stuff from there we have for bikes like the 5 speeds we use.
> ...



I drive a 2002 Kia Spectra, purchased new. It now has 189,000 miles, and the only things I've done to it were a timing belt (for the warranty) and an alternator which I probably didn't actually need. And of course routine maintenance. I got the car at the beginning of 2003 at a huge discount and I'd say it has given me more than the $9900 plus interest that it cost me. It doesn't show signs of slowing down either. I wonder if KIA bicycles were this high quality?


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2012)

Uniblab,Move your war machine to the General discussion area.The ones who dislike Schwinn probably don't visit here very often.lol 37fleetwood stepped up to the plate but the rest of his army lays in wait for you to step out of this safety zone.This section is the Schwinn lovers stronghold.I have no dog in this fight since I like all old bikes and have not picked a favorite brand.I will make some popcorn and watch the action.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 30, 2012)

Uniblab why don't you move over to the all thinngs Murry Forum you will be happier there.  Roger


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 30, 2012)

What the hell? You guys think I'm really trying to provoke something....that's not my intent and the opposite is true. I've tried to point out that bike racism and snobbery are ridiculous, that is NOT to say you can't or shouldn't have a favorite brand but to be so blinded by what you like to the point of hatred or disdain for others is just ludicrous and counter productive to the hobby.

And telling me to go to the Murray forum when posting about a Schwinn seems to me to be a pretty clear of this bike-ism I speak of. No point in replying as this will be my last post in this thread. Everyone is free to PM me if you care to discuss this further.


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2012)

Dave! Make the popcorn!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2012)

it's funny I've been perceived as having an army of rabid anti-Schwinn guys here. people, I have 5 Schwinns!
I have said so many times I can't think how anyone could have missed it, I'm not anti-Schwinn! I, like the Uniblab, am anti "Schwinn is the best!" people. if you think for a moment, and come to the conclusion that Schwinn made the best bikes and all the others are rubbish, it's not your bikes I don't like, IT'S YOU!
if you look through the pages of this forum, if you're fair, you will be surprised just how many bikes there are out there that have been found that are not broken, and have not fallen apart. bikes of all brands. from the cheapest bikes to the most expensive. bikes over 100 years old to bikes made only a couple years ago. if you go to Wal-Mart and buy a new Schwinn, and treat it like you do your vintage bikes, it will perform the same. same with any of the Chinese made stuff out there.
is the popcorn ready yet?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was just trying to be a sh*t stirrer. Almost all bicycles made in America before 1950 were

of great quality. Even Schwinns ended up being crappy and embarrassingly cheap. Go figure. 

Is the term "bicycle racism" directed at racing bicycles?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 1, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> I've dealt with both tiers of the new Schwinns.  The bike shop ones are solid and are as good as other bikes in their price range.
> 
> The department store ones are pretty cheesy, but they still tend to be better than the other department store bikes.  I haven't looked closely at the cheap ones recently, but the mountain bikes have alloy hubs (as opposed to the cheap-o pressed steel hubs on many other brands) and alloy hoops instead of painted steel hoops.  The department store Schwinns are adequate, and a step up from most other cheap bikes, and look like they will be servicable down the road. Still, you get what you pay for.  The dept store Schwinns are lots better than the Huffy bikes and Magnas and all the other fancy stickered scrap metal.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Huffys and schwinns are made in the same factory in china.


----------



## greenephantom (May 1, 2012)

Oh, I wouldn't doubt that they are made in the same factory, or at least in the same complex of churn-n-burn frame-building buildings.  But the Schwinn-branded ones tend to have better hubs and rims and other things that make a difference.  The steel hubs used on some cheap bikes are the kiss of death; they come from the factory over-tightened with just the barest amount of grease.  I've seen the bearings eat through the cups and then the hub is beyond repair, which means the wheel is toast, which means a $75 bike will cost $60 to get repaired.  At least the Schwinn department store bike I've seen used better aluminum hubs that are servicable.  I'm not sure if Huffy et al. are still using painted steel hoops on rim-brake mountain bikes, but dang, they sure used to do it all the time, and then the brake pads wear through the paint and the cheap steel hoop rusts and then the bike is useless(er).  The Schwinns at least use alloy hoops.  

I'd like to see bikes built better, but the demand is for cheap, and that's what people get.  And it's a shame.  I think a lot more adults would ride bikes if the bikes were quality.  But that would require that people pump up their tires every three months and learn the bare rudiments of shifting.  Every spring I see folks on bikes with about 20psi in their tires, straining away in the highest gear, just making themselves miserable.  It takes a whole lot more brains to ride and maintain a bike than it does a car. Dang.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2012)

Ignaz must be turning over in his grave to see what's become of his family name...and the quality that went down the toilet with it. No wonder the old Schwinn's (and I own quite a few) are going for so much  money. They were guaranteed for life as long as you owned it. The new ones are lucky if they make it out the door in one piece.

I had purchased the 100 year Anniversary Cruiser used, but it minrt shape a few years back. I took it apart to give it a proper detailing, and almost sliced my fingers open on the tank. The edge running around the tank was like a blade. Cheapest piece of thin metal you could imagine. I sold it a couple months ago. I don't miss it...


----------



## silvercreek (May 31, 2012)

Personally, I have found a lot of foreign made products very low quality. That's speaking only in general terms. The old saying, "you get what you pay for" does always apply anymore. 

I'm a die-hard red blooded patriot when it comes to buying American made products when I can. I think a lot of us have gotten eat up with complacency and the allure of convenience more than anything. I will go out of my way to buy an American made product when possible. Some of you may think that’s a bit extreme but that just the way I grew up in the Boomer years.

The Chinese aren't satisfied selling us legally marketed products. They've got to flood the market with counterfeit stuff as well.


----------



## Sulley (May 31, 2012)

I tell yea i really like my 2004 Schwinn Spoiler, i have done a few mods to it but there is nothing out there now or in the past that can stand up to the looks of a Spoiler.  Sulley







I just put on a set of Schwinn OCC red fenders, changin it up all the time. LOL


----------



## jwm (May 31, 2012)

Wednesday at work I was telling a friend, and part-time bike nut about a large bike event event I attended on Memorial day. Got interrupted by one of the other guys who had to take time to tell us both how dumb it was to pay bike store prices when you can get a new 21 speed mountain bike at Target, or Wally's for a hundred bucks. He was telling about one he bought for his wife a few years ago that just got left at the side of the house...
Point is, most folks who buy the cheap bikes seldom wear out the first set of tires. The bicycle, for them, is like a beach umbrella, or a surf mat- something you buy on impulse, and toss at the end of the summer. I hate that whole approach to manufacturing, but as long as it sells, it's going to continue. Waiting for Schwinn to return to Chicago is about like waiting for the Dodgers to return to Brooklyn.
Luckily, some few of the folks who get started on a cheap bike will just fall in love with some aspect of serious riding, and will ultimately buy serious bikes, whether classics, road, or mountain bikes, or customs and choppers. They'll start out with a wally world Schwinn, and end up taking care of a real one. Others will just keep the scrap heaps piling higher.

JWM


----------



## rhenning (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a friend who worked at Trek and according to him Trek did a survey of as many of the new bikes as they could.  Trek came up with the fact that most of the bikes they sell seldom see more than 250 miles on them no matter what the bike cost new.  I think the point was made do we really need to over build the bikes or should we just do warranty work on the few that get ridden to death.  Roger


----------

